# Whoops! Forgot the parking brake...



## PetalumaLoco (Oct 22, 2009)

a line of eight unmanned freight locomotives rolled out of a Near South Side railyard


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 23, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> a line of eight unmanned freight locomotives rolled out of a Near South Side railyard


This is as loony as the airline pilots, its unbelievable how the derail device didnt work, definitely worker negligence, thankfully no-one was injured or killed, but discipline is sure in order and UP needs to get its safety gurus and trainers on the ball!! Hope the pax that were inconvienced werent too late!


----------



## MrEd (Oct 23, 2009)

must be heavy train to go through the stop device. glad nobody was hurt.


----------



## MrEd (Oct 23, 2009)

Two Amtrak trains between Chicago and St. Louis, which stop in Springfield, have been canceled Friday.

The cancellations are the result of a freight train derailment near Chicago's Union Station today.

Train 300, the 4:35 a.m. departure from St. Louis to Chicago, and Train 301, the 7 a.m. departure from Chicago to St. Louis, are canceled on Friday.

Passengers are being directed to Train 302, the 6:40 a.m. departure from St. Louis, and Train 303, the 9:25 a.m. departure from Chicago.


----------



## DET63 (Oct 23, 2009)

MrEd said:


> Two Amtrak trains between Chicago and St. Louis, which stop in Springfield, have been canceled Friday.
> The cancellations are the result of a freight train derailment near Chicago's Union Station today.
> 
> Train 300, the 4:35 a.m. departure from St. Louis to Chicago, and Train 301, the 7 a.m. departure from Chicago to St. Louis, are canceled on Friday.
> ...


No "bustitution," then?


----------

